# New partner app. Goes quiet when connected to bluetooth headset.



## radzer0 (Oct 26, 2015)

Anybody got any suggestions to fix this? I had noticed a few times I looked down and say a full map with a person standing on it and figured it was a bug. But today twice I caught the app giving me a ping without beeping or anything. Maybe thats why it seems more dead than usual because the newest app version is doing this. 

I got an iphone with the newest version of IOS.. havent had any problems till now. Rebooted last night just to make sure and today it was doing it again. I dont think its related to the IOS software.


----------



## texasm203 (Oct 27, 2015)

There's apparently some problems with IOS 9 and the Uber app playing nice. Just keep an eye on it. I run mine through AUX and I hear everything. So it may be a bluetooth issue. Once you connect to bluetooth, do you turn up the phone volume?


----------



## radzer0 (Oct 26, 2015)

I leave it all the way up. Im talking about having the app active on top too btw. Not in the background like some people do. 

Problem is in order to hear the beeps I basically have to have no music at all and when people get in the car its all super quiet and stuff. If i turn down the music everything else turns down too. No way to make the beeps louder than the mp3 music on my phone, etc etc.


----------



## texasm203 (Oct 27, 2015)

Hmm... Sounds like a BT issue in the app. IOS 9 release caused a few problems. Hopefully Uber is working to fix it. Hope it gets fixed for ya.


----------



## radzer0 (Oct 26, 2015)

Its crazy that the previous version was fine. Its the new one that came out in the last week or so that started the issue.


----------



## Anomis (Jul 16, 2015)

I have the same issues I've even lost rides bc I don't hear the ping!


----------



## Arttrans (Jul 14, 2015)

Make sure you go to Settings, General, scroll down to Profile and make sure the Driver App is verified. Also open the Driver App and go to your settings, Accessibility and turn on use Flash for Requests. I have the same occasional no sound but you can't miss the Flash.


----------



## Anomis (Jul 16, 2015)

I've done both and still nothing the damn thing is always plugged into the aux and it's as silent as it can be


----------



## Skinny1 (Sep 24, 2015)

I may be missing something but i have never had voice on the uber app give me directions. I always have to click waze to get voice directions via blu tooth.
IOS 9 here...where do I turn it on? For those short trips o don't need waze and would like to use the uber nav.


----------



## Arttrans (Jul 14, 2015)

Try doing a total reboot of the iPhone. Hold down the top button and the home button at the same time until the phone goes dark. Wait about 30 seconds and hold down just the top button until the apple appears. Once the home screen comes back you have done a total reboot of the system not just a restart. If all else fails, delete and reinstall the driver app. One more thing to try. Go to notifications, Uber Partner and set the style when unlocked to Alerts. Also, make sure everything is turned on.


----------

